# Yard Sale at the Bulldog Foundation..



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

CC's Dirty Bomb aka Bosco
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [429283] :: CC'S DIRTY BOMB

Bosco is a classic old time APBT with several goodies in there.. His attitude is phenomenal and has great ball and prey drive. Hes just 1yr roughly. No other dog bred like him and Bucky Shred is deceased. This is a puzzle piece many will love to stud. 
........................................................................................................
















...........working family dog qualities........ 








Alligator boned and Heinzl minded he grew up in the house this dog is priceless full of old dormant genetics resurfaced. 








smart as a whip and strong as an ox this female is a great potential worker for someone......... 
...... ..... Bosco and Fitz, and GG the cow dog are all under private treaty. Im putting them in the gazette soon so if you want your chance to have a 1920-1930s style bulldog better jump.

I have what I want from the stock and will have more than a yard full in no time, so this is an opportunity for dogs proven in the field and in the home.

You make travel arrangements I will bring dog in crate with vet paperwork to Spokane airport or you can drive and meet me and pick it up. I will be willing to drive 4hrs that'll put anywhere in WA just about, Montanna, and OR border, or you can drive all the way to my doorstep.

I know I will be attached to the future generations as well and these dogs here have GREAT potential and need to be out; seen and used. They are an awesome scatterbred batch with snooty as a catalyst.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I had time to raise another puppy! nice peds!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

They need those kind of homes too! Anyone who knows bulldogs will not want to pass these up; the compilation of the old legends will not line up like that again.. Thank You the dogs are as phenomenal as their ped.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh if there wasn't so much personal stuff going on right now I so want a pup to raise right now and go about the right way and do more extensive training other then basic.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are some good dogs Stan! But like MSK said... if I didn't have so much personal stuff goin on....

Good ol bulldogs tho!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll.. 

Yup.. getting better everday and if they are like their mamma .. they'll be more likable in a yr.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Now that I scared of tire kickers.. If you want a good working bulldog proven on the ranch or in the field as well as with children get a hold of me for a good deal on a good dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that last female with the two face is perfect!!!!! I'm in love already!! I'm working Ryan on this one  our son really wants a pup for Christmas and we already agreed that our next pup would be female  and this would give us a good excuse to drive over and hang out. Pluss Ryan gets like a few weeks vacation pretty soon :woof: :woof: I will whip out the puppy dog eyes with tears on this one  she'd love it over here.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

New pics to come...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/15924_504091056280434_1066868713_n.jpg










BOSCO .... all grown up ... ^^ a puzzle piece available for stud..









Honeybunch 32lbs and all bulldog.......


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

ahhhh i want one! im ready for another dog and ready for a bulldog like this.. peds are awesome... waitin on our house to be finished, so stayin with the in laws, and just dont have the room to set up a yard for two bulls. =/ whoever gets these guys is a lucky bastard and i am envious!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ooh I like honeybunch reminds me of an old bitch I used to have.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If you wanna real bulldog you know where to look.. all genuine Ch pedigreed dogs .. only one left shes the best too...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Such as pretty flashy girl.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

I want her so bad. :/ no funds for her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man you are only like 12 hours from me... ( yes I was mapping!) I really like this bitch. You have any shows planned?

I like adult dogs more than pups and now that she is maturing I really love her! If I wasn't penny pinching to make this Las Vegas show I would be at your door! I file my taxes in a couple weeks hmmmmm lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

shes awesome! would be a great dog for any athletic competition from pull to dock to superdog contests.. She is so intelligent I've kept her hoping I would have time and well it just not the case. I have my hands full with her sister and brother and I have to decide .. its killing me.. this bitch has the red devil face outlined right on her right hip. One girl is goin to Louisiana and another to Italy. I sold the other black nose bitch to my army buddy and I kept the smallest one who was a spittin image of the late Hoagie dog.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo! Don't know how I ever missed this thread! She is a nice looking dog!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Man you are only like 12 hours from me... ( yes I was mapping!) I really like this bitch. You have any shows planned?
> 
> I like adult dogs more than pups and now that she is maturing I really love her! If I wasn't penny pinching to make this Las Vegas show I would be at your door! I file my taxes in a couple weeks hmmmmm lol


I just want it to be known that I would be available for co-pilot on said trip! :cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I just want it to be known that I would be available for co-pilot on said trip! :cheers:


Lol that would be so fun! We could even pick up Krystal and then invade on Stan muhahahahahaha!!! I wanted one of these as pups, but was at 14 dogs at the time. I am free of rescues now (not taking in anything until I graduate unless it is a true emergency) and could add another dog, especially one like this. It would only be about $300 in gas plus her price, so I mean it's not impossible depending on what my taxes come out to.....My brain has been calculating since I saw her new picture lol. God forbid he post anymore!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

muahahhahahahahaha!!! :roll:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol that would be so fun! We could even pick up Krystal and then invade on Stan muhahahahahaha!!! I wanted one of these as pups, but was at 14 dogs at the time. I am free of rescues now (not taking in anything until I graduate unless it is a true emergency) and could add another dog, especially one like this. It would only be about $300 in gas plus her price, so I mean it's not impossible depending on what my taxes come out to.....My brain has been calculating since I saw her new picture lol. God forbid he post anymore!


Oh boy oh boy oh boy! That would be soooo fun!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder what she would look like in my sig  hhehehehehe


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Hmmm I wonder what she would look like in my sig  hhehehehehe


you ever seen the old Maurice Carver card? give ya a hint.. haha


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the look of the one all the way to the right!
That bosco looks like my type of dog too!
Carazy - I was just about to move to Wa. I still would love to get out that way to atleast check it out one of these days!
Nice dogs too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I like the look of the one all the way to the right!
> That bosco looks like my type of dog too!
> Carazy - I was just about to move to Wa. I still would love to get out that way to atleast check it out one of these days!
> Nice dogs too.


thank ya! The far right: she is the one I kept she weighs 28lbs and under 18 in at withers.. Bosco got the floating big bone trait and is bigger than his dad about the size of his gr sire on his sires side. 44lbs dog, he is one hell of a dog. Hes all oldies and all bulldog. .. WA is diverse with beautiful coutry, you just might like it.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Everything I hear makes me want to go, but the wife said, really, ALL the way on the other side of the country? I said - I think the people out west are different and more open with their views. Sure sounds like paradise to me!! I just like open spaces.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sometimes the jump is what we all need... WA has some jacked up laws, like any other state.. however they are the most foreward thinking state if not would be top 3. Im in Idaho and if I don't go tropical I'll probably find me somthing on both sides of the line up here.. LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got a hand full of pups here ... For my GPB peeps ... $400 each ... PM me if your interested... 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [507791] :: STANLEE S.. SUMMER 2014 LITTER#2

ONLINE PEDIGREES SIBLINGS :: STANLEE S.. SUMMER 2014 LITTER#2 :: [507791]

Isabelle and lil snort already have an owner. I have 2 others available and one not listed available.. SHE is GOING to be 35lbs or less LIL.. Pups are 3 mos and the size of most 4-6week old pups. In the pic below they are the two on the far left if looking at the pic and the one on the far right.

last public litter.... Last litter for many years empty yard... Good price for a priceless dog..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So so so so cute!!!


----------

